
Why crypto currencies can't replace card networks like Visa/Mastercard? - stealthmodeclan
What could be the possible reasons?
======
Tomte
* only a few transactions per second, worldwide

* no consumer safety, cryptocurrency fans don't even understand the most basic requirements for a consumer product

~~~
cremp
Transactions isn't the issue; you can push a lot per second.

The problem is throughput, and wait time.

Throughput, is the whole block size problem; and that whole can of worms.

Most people don't want to wait an hour plus or minus, for a transaction to be
classified as safe. Zero confirmation transactions, the seller takes all the
risk.

~~~
Tomte
"Paying isn't a problem, only receiving payments"

Right. Cryptocurrency make-believe.

